# Update on Lana after Trifexis



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience. I'm so sorry that you all went thru that but am thrilled that she has made such a great recovery. I had never heard of Prevagen but will definitely learn more about it.

Give her some ear rubs from our crew.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting about Lana's experience with, IMO, a potentially dangerous medication, based on our own experience with its cousin, Comfortis. I am so glad Lana is now seizure free. I urge you and your vet to report the adverse reaction to Trifexis to the FDA adverse reaction database. 

Our 9 year old Toby was on Interceptor and Frontline Plus for years, without adverse consequences. The Frontline stopped working for him and our vet put him on Comfortis since we still had a few Interceptors left. I was reluctant because I prefer my dogs to get topical flea AND tick protection, but thought we could try it during the colder months. I gave it to him on Dec. 1 and he was extremely lethargic with little appetite for several days. I wasn't overly concerned but reported it to his vet and she assured me he'd be fine the following month. I gave him the next dose on January 1 and that started a round of vomiting and he ended up with a colitis diagnosis. We spent over $3,000 in exams, tests and medications. In talking to another vet who saw him in the clinic she mentioned she's had a few IBD dog patients (Toby is) that also reacted violently to Comfortis and Trifexis. She immediately suggested Heartgard Plus and Parastar Plus for flea and tick protection. It is a topical which is easier on IBD dogs. We gave him the Parastar Plus on 1/31 without reaction and his Interceptor on 2/1 without reaction. The clinic bought back the Comfortis and reported the reaction to both the company and the FDA. 

BTW, I'm of the opinion that some of the testing companies do before bringing drugs to the market is a joke because they don't really test a sufficient number of dogs for a long enough period of time. They basically rely on adverse reaction reports to test their drugs. This is just my personal opinion BTW...FWIW.

My puppy was put on some comped Trifexis. The first dosing resulted in a very lethargic puppy. When the second dosing produced the same result I got him switched to Heartgard Plus and Parastar plus. As soon as Interceptor comes back I'll switch him to that.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is such an interesting story. We also had trouble with it, so it rings more than true. It is much appreciated to hear real life stories, so caution can be used. I get to nervous about all these products, but they are so needed. It is a conundrum.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad all is back to good with Lana, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jham299 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Vet*



silverstrand said:


> Last fall I posted in the new members forum about Lana, our elderly golden who was displaying symptoms of a brain tumor. She had seizures, weakness in her back legs and was wobbly. Prior to developing these symptoms late last summer, Lana was a healthy girl. She loved to swim, run and play, and although she tired a little more easily than before she was bright and alert and energetic for an almost 13 year old golden.
> 
> About 2 months prior to Lana's first seizure I started her on Trifexis at the recommendation of a new vet (we had moved). She had been on Interceptor all of her life with no side effects. I was reluctant to give her Trifexis but was assured it was "very safe," even for older dogs.
> 
> ...


 
Dear Silverstrand, I was courious if there is a way to get your vet's name that does the eastern and western medicine? We have a dog that had right head tilt and the current meds are not helping as they should.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## silverstrand (Aug 27, 2012)

East/West vet clinic is in Thousand Oaks, CA. I am not sure how much detailed information I can give on the forum, but look for a veterinarian who is certified in acupuncture and practices it. Dr. Martin is equally skilled at both Eastern and Western medicine. She believes, and I agree that it makes her a better diagnostician. 

Good luck with your pup. We feel so helpless when our old goldens start to seem.....well, old! Sandy


----------

